# measuring for shafts



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I just saw this post, I need to look this up as I really have no idea about the little guys. But it is great that you are measuring before willy nilly buying. There was a discussion or an article about this and I need to look it up.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

You have probably seen this before, but I will post again. Still looking for other info.

American Driving Society


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

I've also been told to measure from the point of the shoulder to the rump & add 8 inches. But I don't quite understand where the "point" of the shoulder is.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Here is the point of the shoulder marked. The shoulder point is also what you want to put your breast collar above.


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

ok, so I put the dowel rod across the front of his chest where the breast collar would go. So it would be pretty darn close. If he measured 43 inches, then I should look for 51 inch shafts, I think...


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

It depends on your shafts. some shafts end all the way to the point of the shoulder, while others end just in front of the tug loops. I have heard also the horses blanket size. I think, if your shafts are supposed to go all the way forward to the shoulder point 8" extra is to short. If you move the shafts back behind the shoulder, 8" might be enough, but better to long than too short.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

You want to make sure there is plenty of room behind the horse so it doesn't hit his legs or heels on the cart anywhere, Kicking fit will follow!


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

this is the cart that I am wanting to buy. it says the shafts are adjustable from 48-55 inches. Kingston Saddlery Supply CART


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Unless you have an air hose available at your barn, I would get a solid wheel instead of a pneumatic bicycle type. They are always flat, and they bend quite easily. I also prefer a place to brace my foot, and I cannot tell if that cart has that. Just my preference, but I drive green horses, and am klutzy and old, so my feet slide out of the cart, LOL!!

Nancy


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

PONY/MINI HORSE CART


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*measureing shafts*

ok i might be able to help here ok.
what size is your pony.
tricky is 12hh and tammy was 13hh so i can give you the exact measurements for that size also pictures if required.


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

my mini donkey is 34 & 1/2 inches tall. chest to rump measured 43 inches. widest point side to side 15


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*size*

ok she seems to be 8.2 hh ill check and that will give you an idear.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*measureing shafts.*

levle hight of governess cart 36 inchs 3 foot.
shaft tip to splinter bar 58 inchs.
width at splinter bar 26 inchs.
total shaft length aproxamatley is 102 inchs.
i for got to measure the opening at the shaft tips.
ill measure it.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

8" is not enough clearance and it all depends on the style of cart. a lower cart would need more length than a taller one. I thought you added about 20" and a gig that has a high body could be less as their feet would be under the cart and not hit it.


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

churumbeque said:


> 8" is not enough clearance and it all depends on the style of cart. a lower cart would need more length than a taller one. I thought you added about 20" and a gig that has a high body could be less as their feet would be under the cart and not hit it.


 
There are days I just get more confused on this long journey to becoming a driver


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

littrella said:


> There are days I just get more confused on this long journey to becoming a driver


Join the club. I was fortunate enough to be able to talk to people that had knowledge to guide me. When I bought my 1 nice cart sight unseen the measurements sounded good but it still didn't fit. There is a big learning curve to do it correctly and you can only do so much and there will be some trial and error. Good luck.


----------

